# Need help with plant ID



## Peyton (Jan 19, 2007)

I've had this plant for years and I've always assumed it was Eleocharis montevidensis but I'm not 100% sure.










The leaves are 4-5 inches long on these plants however I have some in another tank and the leaves are 8-10 inches long.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't recognize it. It does look like an Eleocharis but that's just from the photo.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Possibly, Eleocharis acicularis -

http://www.google.com/search?q=eleo...GPJSutgfx3_iuCg&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1259&bih=595


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Are the leaves or culms always tufted like that in the photo, or does the plant also produce underground runners with distantly arranged culms?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I have _E. montevidensis_ and the culms (stems) are more than a foot long. It also spreads by underground rhizomes. Your plant is definitely too small to be _montevidensis_.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Post more pictures and describe how the plant looks like from your vantage point.

It could be Isoetes taiwanensis - here's a link of pictures.

http://www.google.com/images?q=isoe...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1259&bih=595


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Crispino Ramos said:


> Post more pictures and describe how the plant looks like from your vantage point.
> 
> It could be Isoetes taiwanensis - here's a link of pictures.
> 
> http://www.google.com/images?q=isoe...&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1259&bih=595


Looks like a winner to me.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Peyton, You say you have had the plant for years. Has it ever reproduced? If so, how did it do it?


----------



## Peyton (Jan 19, 2007)

To be honest I'm not sure how it reproduces. Could be runners under the substrate but I've never seen evidence of runners when moving a plant. Like I said though I have another plant in my 40gal that has stems about 8-10" long. I'll try to get pics of it later today.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Get closeups of the base of the plant if you can.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

If it doesn't send out runners, it is very likely Isoetes.


----------



## Peyton (Jan 19, 2007)

Here is the much larger one growing in a 40gal


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yes, that is indeed an _Isoetes_. The swollen leaf bases gie it away. Within them are the megaspores, which are needed for a positive identification. Without that, we can only guess at the species. Do you remember where you got it? That might help.


----------



## Peyton (Jan 19, 2007)

I can't remember where I got it. For a time I had plant collectoritis and was getting plants from every local store and trading online left and right lol.


----------

